# mini excavator



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

im bidding on a Cat 304 10,000 lbs machine. It has 3000 hrs. Is that too many hours? I have rented machines with 2500 always operate fine. there is a video. its listed by bidadoo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> im bidding on a Cat 304 10,000 lbs machine. It has 3000 hrs. Is that too many hours? I have rented machines with 2500 always operate fine. there is a video. its listed by bidadoo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL..good luck..unless you physically checked it out with a mechanic and ran it, your in for a world of $hit unless you get it for scrap value....thats the one in florida? video is choppy and they skip around with the boom moving and other operations....only bid what you can lose, repair is very expensive especially cat parts unless you go after market if you can find them...I would not buy unless I can have hands on first operation, that means using it for a few hours digging and putting it through its paces..just running wont show many issues..


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> LOL..good luck..unless you physically checked it out with a mechanic and ran it, your in for a world of $hit unless you get it for scrap value....thats the one in florida? video is choppy and they skip around with the boom moving and other operations....only bid what you can lose, repair is very expensive especially cat parts unless you go after market if you can find them...I would not buy unless I can have hands on first operation, that means using it for a few hours digging and putting it through its paces..just running wont show many issues..


Xactly


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

sparky said:


> Xactly




will keep u posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

i have put 6 k into this machine.

needed new joystick and valve body work. 
new two speed switch
new battery
new starter
new glow plug relay
new glow plugs
new filters of course
two of three hydraulic reseals main cylinders
new bucket teeth (had to be cut off with torch)


all in all, I still got a lot of machine for under 30k. New this class is over 60k. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> i have put 6 k into this machine.
> 
> needed new joystick and valve body work.
> new two speed switch
> ...



lets see some pics of it...


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

nice..if the value after putting $$ to fix it comes out good and your making $$ with it then win win....


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

its a starter machine for me. without going into the lounge, ive sold 10 times her value this year, and was paying 4200 per month to rent one with a trailer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Every time we’ve bought a new piece of equipment it seems to generate its own business. Funny how that works but I know the Cat dealer will tell you the same. We currently have 6 different pieces of Cat equipment and could probably use 2 more. 

Looks like you install aerobic equipment, do you also do conventional systems?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

TerryO said:


> Every time we’ve bought a new piece of equipment it seems to generate its own business. Funny how that works but I know the Cat dealer will tell you the same. We currently have 6 different pieces of Cat equipment and could probably use 2 more.
> 
> Looks like you install aerobic equipment, do you also do conventional systems?




We have both types of systems here. Since I am the youngest business in our area I get stuck with all the small lots with no access hence the aerobics lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

